# circulator pump



## peter (Oct 20, 2008)

i have Water circulating heating system the old circulating pump I have
now leaking is Taco model 110 and would like to replace with new Circulator mod.00? please suggest what model Cartrige Circulator I need.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

What part of "PROFESSIONAL PLUMBERS ONLY" didn't you understand when you signed up?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Pull out that junk Taco, it sounds mexican. Put in a good grundfos!
A versaflow TP will provide all the circulation you could need.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

